# Detailed the E30 M3



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Took these a few weeks ago.


----------



## UnderEstimated (Jun 25, 2014)

Looks amazing! Is that still the factory paint?


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

For the most part yes. All panels are original except for the passenger front fender. There was a 5mph probably fist sized dent from a parking lot accident years ago. Minor blend to the edge of the hood and door. I had the front bumper resprayed for road rash back in 08.

I am the third owner and I know the second owner. No accidents showed up when I purchased, but I would assume that the mirrors and wing were resprayed in the early 90's sometime as when I polish the car no red paint comes off of them. Back then BMW used single stage paint, so I suspect they were either resprayed or had a clear coat put over them. I asked the 2 shops in Austin that maintained her from new and they didn't recall any body damage either.

She looks nice, but the real joy is driving her. Still the original S14. I have every maintenance record since it was purchased from John Roberts BMW in Austin back in 1989.


----------



## UnderEstimated (Jun 25, 2014)

I just can't believe how clean it is, inside and out. Keep up the good work!


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

She is beautiful. Fantastic shots as well.


----------



## e dub (Jan 2, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## bart_simpson (Jan 26, 2015)

OMG, looks like a new car. Fantastic!


----------



## jap6 (Dec 9, 2014)

Very nice! Well maintained!


----------

